# lokale root mails abrufen



## Laubie (2. Sep. 2010)

Hi,
ich bekomme ja von meinem System (debian5) manchmal Mails auf die root-Adresse.
Die landen dann ja in der Datei /var/mail/root
Wie kann ich diese Abrufen? (Also so, dass sie an meiner normalen Emailadresse ankommen)
Ich habs bei meinem alten Server irgendwie geschafft, aber weiss nicht mehr wie ^^

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## redi78 (2. Sep. 2010)

Richte einen alias in  /etc/aliases ein, der auf eine existierende Mailbox verweist und rufe  dann das Programm newaliases auf.


----------



## Laubie (2. Sep. 2010)

Muss die existierende Mailbox auf den server liegen, oder kann die auch auf einem anderen Server sein?
Ich richte den Server grad erst ein und es ist noch keine echte mailadresse drauf.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Quest (2. Sep. 2010)

eig. reicht es doch schon eine Datei namens '.forward' in das Home-Verzeichnis von root (also /root) zu legen und da die Mail Adresse reinzuschreiben an die weitergeleitet werden soll.
Funktioniert bei mir wunderprächtig.
Da kann dann auch eine externe Adresse verwendet werden, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob in diesem Fall dann auch ein SMTP-Server auf der lokalen Maschine benötigt wird um die Mail rauszuschicken.


----------



## Laubie (2. Sep. 2010)

hey SUPER!
Genau so hatte ich es gemacht *ditsch*
man, so grundlegende Dinge sollte man nicht vergessen.
Danke Danke Danke!

Grüße
Laubie


----------

